# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Havainnot paikallis- ja lähiliikenteestä - syksy 2012

## Waltsu

Linja-autoaseman keskustaan päin vievälle pysäkille on ilmestynyt kolme seuraavaa bussia kertova aikataulunäyttö.

----------


## 034

Tätä sijoituspaikkaa en käsitä. Tuo on varmastikin turun harvinaisempia pysäkkejä siis liikennemääriltään. Suurimpia. Koska nyt tuossa luulisin lukevan kokoajan LINJA / 0 min koska autoa tulee siihen tahtiin useasti.

----------


## Waltsu

Kuten kuvasta näkyy, ilma oli lokakuun neljäntenä varsin _miserable_, mutta helpotusta kurjuuteen tuo kuvassakin näkyvä vastikään asennettu aikataulunäyttö - nyt siis myös maalle päin vievällä linja-autoaseman pysäkillä.

----------


## Waltsu

Sadetta saatiin vielä lokakuun viidentenä sen verran, että Kakskerrantie piti osittain sulkea tulvaveden takia. Saariston suuntaan vievä kaista pysyi kuivana, mutta mantereelle tuovalla kaistalla oli kymmeniä senttejä vettä. Osa busseista kiersi paikan opasteiden mukaan Honkaistentien kautta, mutta osa kävi kokeilemassa tulvaveden syvyyttä. Päivän kuvasarja alkaa tästä.

----------


## dreamy83

Turussa osataan näemmä myös kehittää kaupunkiliikennettä! Kaskenmäkeen on viimein ilmestynyt tuo kauan kaivattu joukkoliikenteen laatukaista. Ja samalla kadulla on myös pyöräkaista. Loistavaa!

----------


## jtm

Koulubussi syttyi tuleen Turussa:
http://www.iltalehti.fi/uutiset/2012...81789_uu.shtml

----------


## Waltsu

Pääskyvuoren linkkitornin juurella on 22.10.2012 lakkautettu kaksi pysäkkiä: 877 Jaaninoja ja 878 Laukkavuori. Korvaavana pysäkkinä on Littoistentien alussa oleva 1338 Jaaninoja, jota on siirretty jonkin verran Varissuon suuntaan, jotta Jaanintieltä tulevat 32, 42, 99 ym. pääsevät ajamaan pysäkille. Liekö tänne asennettu Kauppatoria lukuun ottamatta ensimmäinen 110 Littoinen -päre? Uusia pysäkkipäreitä on asennettu myös Varissuolle, jossa kehäkadun sisäreunalla on lähes täydelliset päreet määränpäineen (31, 321 ja 428 puuttuvat; P2 taisi olla mutta ilman määränpäätä) ja ulkoreunalla vain "99 Länsikeskus Perno/Pansio" ja "P2".

----------


## tkp

Anderssonilla ei näemmä kolarikorjaus ole niin tarkkaa http://vm1.1g.fi/kuvat/2012/Lokakuu/IMG_1067.JPG

----------


## 034

> Anderssonilla ei näemmä kolarikorjaus ole niin tarkkaa http://vm1.1g.fi/kuvat/2012/Lokakuu/IMG_1067.JPG


Heh. Johan on. Miksei tuohon laitettu jonkun raato ikaruksen keulamaskia..

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

> Anderssonilla ei näemmä kolarikorjaus ole niin tarkkaa http://vm1.1g.fi/kuvat/2012/Lokakuu/IMG_1067.JPG


Voi hyvä ISI minkä näköinen...  :Razz:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Anderssonilla ei näemmä kolarikorjaus ole niin tarkkaa http://vm1.1g.fi/kuvat/2012/Lokakuu/IMG_1067.JPG


Tuossa MAN:issa näyttää olevan toisella, edestä katsottuna oikealla, puolella erilainen valokehikko. Onko se kenties otettu jostain Golden Dragonista, koska se ainakin näyttää samalta kuin niissä.

----------


## 034

> Tuossa MAN:issa näyttää olevan toisella, edestä katsottuna oikealla, puolella erilainen valokehikko. Onko se kenties otettu jostain Golden Dragonista, koska se ainakin näyttää samalta kuin niissä.


99% Kyseisestä veikkaamastasi autosta. Eli Goldenista

----------


## tlajunen

> Anderssonilla ei näemmä kolarikorjaus ole niin tarkkaa http://vm1.1g.fi/kuvat/2012/Lokakuu/IMG_1067.JPG


TraFi määrää ajovaloista:

"Valaisimien, jotka muodostavat parin, on oltava toisiinsa nähden symmetrisiä sekä symmetrisesti asennettuja, mikäli ajoneuvon muoto sen sallii."

Taitaa olla ns. sakkopeli...  :Smile:

----------


## Eira

> TraFi määrää ajovaloista:
> 
> "Valaisimien, jotka muodostavat parin, on oltava toisiinsa nähden symmetrisiä sekä symmetrisesti asennettuja, mikäli ajoneuvon muoto sen sallii."
> 
> Taitaa olla ns. sakkopeli...


Ajoneuvoa on uudelleen muotoiltu, ehkä uusi muoto sallii asymmetrisen asennuksen ainakin seuraavaan katsastukseen saakka. Muhkut keulapellissä sopivat ainakin kyseiselle linjalle.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Ihmetyttää, ettei yritys huolehdi autojensa ulkonäöstä tuon enempää. Samaa voi sanoa viimeisestä Ikaruksesta. Todella kamalaa jälkeä. 5-vuotta vanhat 12-linjan Scalat näyttää kolhuineen 15-vuotta vanhoilta.

----------


## Rusetti

> Ihmetyttää, ettei yritys huolehdi autojensa ulkonäöstä tuon enempää. Samaa voi sanoa viimeisestä Ikaruksesta. Todella kamalaa jälkeä. 5-vuotta vanhat 12-linjan Scalat näyttää kolhuineen 15-vuotta vanhoilta.


Sama vika on kyllä turussa aika monessa talossa , ei savonlinjojen uudet scalatkaan kauaa uusilta näytä jos vanhan kaavan mukaan mennään. Eikä seitsikolla taida yhtään ehjää (edes päältäpäin ) katuria ajossa. Lisää vain kilpailutettuja linjoja ja entistä enemmän lommoisia autoja. Jos ei aleta vaatimaan autoilta siistiä ulkonäköä ja tekniikan kunnossa pitämistä. Aika romuja Turussa paljon liikkuu monessa talossa.

----------


## Rusetti

http://yle.fi/uutiset/lapsi_menehtyi...urussa/6372419

8-vuotias poika jäi kääntymässä olleen linja-auton alle hieman aamukahdeksan jälkeen Turussa. Jalan liikkeellä ollut poika sai välittömästi surmansa.
Onnettomuus sattui Itäisen Rantakadun ja Martinkadun risteyksessä. Risteyksessä on liikennevalot. Todistajien kertomuksen perusteella molemmille paloi vihreä liikennevalo.
Poliisi on tehnyt tapahtumapaikkatutkinnan ja kuullut tapahtumapaikalla olleita todistajia. Poliisin mukaan linja-autoa kuljettanut mies ja surmansa saanut pieni jalankulkija olivat tulleet Martinsiltaa pitkin Itäisen Rantakadun risteykseen. Linja-auto oli lähtenyt hitaasti kääntymään oikealle Itäiselle Rantakadulle. Samanaikaisesti jalankulkija oli juossut risteykseen suojatielle tarkoituksenaan ylittää Itäinen Rantakatu suoraan.
Linja-auton kuljettaja ei havainnut suojatielle juossutta poikaa. Linja-auton oikea etupyörä osui poikaan ja tämä jäi linja-auton yliajamaksi.

----------


## 034

Pirun pahapaikka tuo Itäisen rantakadun ja Martinsillan risteys..

----------


## Waltsu

Lehtitietojen mukaan poika juoksi suojatielle... Liekö oppinut monilta aikuisilta sen, että vihreän palaessa on "pakko" juosta kauempaakin suojatielle, jottei joutuisi odottamaan puolta minuuttia seuraavaa vihreää?

Mutta jos kuitenkin mietittäisiin mahdollista parannuskeinoa ko. risteykseen. Onko bussien pakko kääntyä sillalta rantakadulle? Palvelulinjat voinee ajaa Matinkadun kautta. Jäljelle jää linja 30 ja sillä käytännössä kolme vaihtoehtoa nykyisen lisäksi: 1) kiertäminen Matinkadun kautta rantakadulle, 2) ajaminen kuten viiskymppiset Martinkatua Stålarminkadulle eli ei rantakadulle laisinkaan, 3) ajaminen Auransillan kautta rantakadulle kuten muutkin rantakadun linjat. Onko se edes olennaista, että onnettomuudessa oli osallisena juuri bussi? Onko reittejä tarve muuttaa?

----------


## Waltsu

Palokunta kävi 20.11. klo 17 jälkeen Jalon bussitallilla, kun ohikulkija luuli nähneensä savun nousevan katolta. Hälytys osoittautui lopulta vääräksi. Pihan puolella näkyi yksiköt L11, T41, S16, T13 ja R11. Myös valtatien puolella oli yksi yksikkö - ehkä T11.

----------


## Scania-111

> Anderssonilla ei näemmä kolarikorjaus ole niin tarkkaa /vm1.1g.fi/kuvat/2012/Lokakuu/IMG_1067.JPG


Näistä "simon-spesiaaleista" on nyt ollut useampi huomio. Joku muukin on varmaan nähnyt linjalla 2/2A olisiko GD BUS Nr:28, en ole varma mikä mutta se nyt ei asiaa muuta. Tuli tänään vastaan GD BUS jonka ainoa toimiva ulkolamppu oikea etuvalo, sekä vasen että molemmat ylä-äärivalot pimeänä. Kun sitten näin auton takaa niin myöskin takaäärivalot pimeänä. Eipä tämä vielä "mitään" keskioven jälkeisessä matkustamon ikkunassa reikä joka peitetty ilmeisesti jollain vanhalla ehdokasnumero tarralla.

Nyt minua kiinnostaisi jos joku viisas kertoisi mitä ko. firmassa on tapahtunut/tapahtumassa. Kun ynnätään MAN:in "korjaus", linja:12 lähes jokaisen Scalan rutatut perät. GD bussien teippailut, nippuside ja ovilasin pleksikorvaus jne. tulee olo että jotain on tekeillä. 

Itse pohdin muutamaa mahdollista vastausta, oikaiskoon/kertokoon joka tietää.

1. Firma on menossa myyntiin?
2. Jokin entinen korjaajawelho on lähtentyt pois?
3. GD BUS bussinenkset ovat epäonnistuneet, eikä ostajia löytynytkään GD BUS:lle, Suomesta tai Euroopasta?
4. Firma tekee "westendit" tai on lähellä sitä?

Eli yhteenvetona pääsyy olisi taloudelliset vaikeudet. Voi hyvin olla ettei yksikään mietteistäni osunut oikeaan, mutta silti on tunne että jotakin tämänsuuntaista on tapahtunut. Kaluston kunnon on nyt jo moni foorumilainen pannut merkille, joten olisi kiintoisaa tietää hieman taustoja tilanteeseen.

----------


## Waltsu

Nyholmin 65 (Carrus City L) on siirtynyt Anderssonin leipiin. Se ajeli tänään linjaa 20 ja kylkinumerona on edelleen 65.

----------


## 034

Ei se simo niitä numeroita ota. ei se ole vieläkään ottanut siitä ex nyholmin scania maxistakaan..

----------


## Waltsu

> Turussa osataan näemmä myös kehittää kaupunkiliikennettä! Kaskenmäkeen on viimein ilmestynyt tuo kauan kaivattu joukkoliikenteen laatukaista. Ja samalla kadulla on myös pyöräkaista. Loistavaa!


Tässäpä teille kuva Kaskenmäen bussikaistasta. Muu liikenne ajaa jakajan vasemmalta puolelta, ja Hämeenkadulle kääntyvä liikenne koukkaa vasta jakajan jälkeen oikeanpuoleiselle kaistalle. Siis teoriassa näin - suuri osa autoilijoista ajaa bussikaistaa.

Joukkoliikenneinfraa on syksyn aikana rakennettu myös Raunistulassa, jossa pätkä Virusmäentietä on muutettu bussikaduksi.

Satamassa on Vikingin terminaali saatu siihen kuntoon, että ykkösen poikkeusreitin ajaminen päättyi joulun alla ja bussi kulkee taas terminaalien oville 1. linjaa pitkin.

----------

